# Avatar poll



## Bugpac (Jan 5, 2010)

After a little strong arm persuasion, No not really, I just asked nice. Anyhow I asked Jim to upsive the avatar limit to 200x200, what does everyone think, If they are to big and ugly They likely will revert to small ones... My current avatar is 200 wide and 150 tall to keep aspect ratio's in line..


----------



## Jim (Jan 5, 2010)

I like the bigger avatar I must admit. And that is a pig fish! 8)


----------



## Quackrstackr (Jan 5, 2010)

Doesn't matter to me. It just makes the message box smaller.


----------



## Bugpac (Jan 5, 2010)

The photo avatars are nice bigger for sure IMO, you can actually see what is in there, I am all the time clicking avatars to see if they will blow up, Just by habit, and they never do...  I am glad it looks good to you Jim. There is a few other members i am hoping will change there avatar so i can finally see the picture...


----------



## ACarbone624 (Jan 5, 2010)

Bigger is better! :mrgreen:


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Jan 5, 2010)

quite the lopsided poll.


----------



## Andy (Jan 5, 2010)

I like the bigger.


----------



## jigster60 (Jan 5, 2010)

Yeah I like it bigger too...Now ya can see how old and fat I really am :LOL2: .....JIGGY....Now if I can just figure out how to enlarge it :x ....The bride figured it out for me .... =D> =D> =D>


----------



## Bugpac (Jan 5, 2010)

maybe be best to make the original smaller...


----------



## Bugpac (Jan 5, 2010)

Jim, I think you can define the left column width cant you, so every thing will remain the same regardless of big or small avatars? The difference may be aggravating at some point..


----------



## Jim (Jan 5, 2010)

Bugpac said:


> Jim, I think you can define the left column width cant you, so every thing will remain the same regardless of big or small avatars? The difference may be aggravating at some point..



Nope I wish I could. Your right though this could get ugly.


----------



## Jim (Jan 5, 2010)

I put the avatar size back to 100x150. I like it uniform.

Please reduce them for now, I will ask my forum guy about hard coding a standard width.


----------



## Bugpac (Jan 5, 2010)

Jim said:


> I put the avatar size back to 100x150. I like it uniform.



Mine still says 200 x 200 how about 150 wide and 200 high, that will make a decent pic, and keep the width uniform..


----------



## Jim (Jan 5, 2010)

Bugpac said:


> Jim said:
> 
> 
> > I put the avatar size back to 100x150. I like it uniform.
> ...



Ok lets try it.


----------



## Bugpac (Jan 5, 2010)

Thats it right there... still a bit wide..


----------



## Bugpac (Jan 5, 2010)

150 is still to wide, I think it was 100 x 150 wide originally, this avatar is 140 wide and 187 high, My guess is 140 x 200 is a perfect fit...


----------



## Quackrstackr (Jan 5, 2010)

Having it taller than it is wide only works if you have a photo of yourself standing up. I tend to take pictures in landscape.


----------



## Jim (Jan 5, 2010)

Can someone try one in 150 wide?


----------



## Bugpac (Jan 5, 2010)

I did, sorry i was to fast, here it is..


----------



## Jim (Jan 5, 2010)

Bugpac said:


> I did, sorry i was to fast, here it is..



Ok so it seems 140 wide is the magic number.


----------



## Bugpac (Jan 5, 2010)

Jim said:


> Bugpac said:
> 
> 
> > I did, sorry i was to fast, here it is..
> ...



to get the lines matched up, I believe 140 is..


----------



## Jim (Jan 5, 2010)

They should just allow you to set the width! :LOL2:


----------



## Bugpac (Jan 5, 2010)

Sorry I opened a can of worms here...  I do believe the extra 40 in width will make the landscape avatars more viewable, it certainly will make the portrait pics much better..


----------



## Bugpac (Jan 5, 2010)

Jim said:


> They should just allow you to set the width! :LOL2:


 I have tinkered with php, and thought you could, but its been a while...


----------



## Bugpac (Jan 5, 2010)

There is a landscape, Much better than originally I think anyways...


----------



## Bugpac (Jan 5, 2010)

jigster60 said:


> Yeah I like it bigger too...Now ya can see how old and fat I really am :LOL2: .....JIGGY....Now if I can just figure out how to enlarge it :x ....The bride figured it out for me .... =D> =D> =D>




Tell the bride 140 width now and you'll be good to go...


----------



## jigster60 (Jan 6, 2010)

Yeah and if ya make it taller it will make us all look skinnie :lol: :LOL22:


----------



## redbug (Jan 6, 2010)

for some reason it make my fish look small


----------



## Bugpac (Jan 6, 2010)

Here jigster, I fixed it up for ya, I trim a few inches of your belly, LOL... J/K


----------



## jigster60 (Jan 6, 2010)

:LOL2: Man I wish it was that easy....JIGGY....Altho I have lost about 40 pounds since that pic was taken.... Tanks Bugs I copied it from ur attachment ....


----------



## Bugpac (Jan 6, 2010)

jigster60 said:


> :LOL2: Man I wish it was that easy....JIGGY....Altho I have lost about 40 pounds since that pic was taken.... Tanks Bugs I copied it from ur attachment ....




I dont post the pics that show my fat .....


----------



## Crankworm (Jan 6, 2010)

I'm not picky about the size as long as its not a pic of someone with a large crankbait buried in there arm  , that one gives me the hebie gebies everytime I see it


----------



## FishingCop (Jan 6, 2010)

Crankworm said:


> I'm not picky about the size as long as its not a pic of someone with a large crankbait buried in there arm  , that one gives me the hebie gebies everytime I see it




Hum, I think that was redbug, ??? and it was his leg??? but he's changed it now. I'll have to catch a bigger fish for mine, the bigger picture makes the fish look even smaller than it was to begin with


----------



## redbug (Jan 6, 2010)

I'll have you know that wasn't your avg. crank bait.. it was a custom painted lucky craft I had to replace the hook after it was cut out I stopped at the bait shop to get new hooks on the way to the doctors office with the hook still in my leg.


----------



## ShadowWalker (Jan 6, 2010)

how's mine looking?


----------



## jigster60 (Jan 6, 2010)

Looking mighty fine Me Man.......Now go shoot a carp :LOL22: .....JIGGY


----------



## Bugpac (Jan 6, 2010)

Sweet avatar right there...


----------



## ShadowWalker (Jan 7, 2010)

jigster60 said:


> Looking mighty fine Me Man.......Now go shoot a carp :LOL22: .....JIGGY


Not happening with the foot of snow we are supposed to get in the next 24hrs


----------



## Crankworm (Jan 7, 2010)

redbug said:


> I'll have you know that wasn't your avg. crank bait.. it was a custom painted lucky craft I had to replace the hook after it was cut out I stopped at the bait shop to get new hooks on the way to the doctors office with the hook still in my leg.




From your new avatar pic it looks like you got that crankbait stuck to you hand now. you really should be more careful.


----------



## dougdad (Jan 8, 2010)

They look fine to me.


----------



## ejones1961 (Jan 9, 2010)

I like the larger avatar. I have had to get a magnifying glass to look at some avatars before.


----------

